# WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (2) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 4]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/6togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALSA4.png">​


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wooo! I'm back just in time for game 4! Lamar said all the right things after game 3 so lets see if he puts his money where his mouth is. Having AB will sure make Pau look bette...ugh...5reb?!?! Let us hope they come to play.

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Gasol and Odom show up to play this time, hopefully there will be a different outcome.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I really hope Odom and Gasol step up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we can get Gasol to get us 20+ I think we win this game. Fisher has to fight the tempatation to force bad shots because he wasn't as agressive last game. 

I expect a good effort.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I expect Lamar to bounce back. Not too worried about our offense. We're too good to stay down for long. I am worried about Manu, though. My goodness, if he makes shots like he was making in game 3, they're going to be tough to beat. Should be a good game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I predicted a Game 4 win even before Game 3 ever tipped off...let's hope I'm right.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, the guys went to dinner to talk it out and they sure seem aware of their mistakes as a team, what kind of position their in and what has to be done in order to win. I can definitely see us taking this game, if we come out with the same kind of attitude as in Game 2 or the last qtr and a half of Game 1.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I predicted a Game 4 win even before Game 3 ever tipped off...let's hope I'm right.


Same here. 

This is by far the biggest game of the series. They win this, then they win Game 5 going away.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, here's Kelly Dwyer's take on Game 3 loss (from yahoo.com):

"Here's where we should have known that the Lakers weren't going to surprise us on Sunday night: Kobe Bryant came out early, firing up 21-footers, and trying to knock in daggers even when the score was 2-2. Now, you have to appreciate the aggressive touch, the ability to get those shots off on someone like Bruce Bowen, and Bryant's unyielding acumen for playing to what his stage tends to demand, but it killed his team.

Absolutely killed it. Usually I'm loathe to try and blame 48 minutes of play on the twinge of someone doing 150 seconds worth of work, and it's a bit hard when you remember that Kobe actually nailed four of his first five shots, but he made it so the Laker offense (you may have heard of it, I'm kind of a fan) never actually got its bearings. It never touched the ball.

And when the bench came in, and Lamar Odom was asked to lead early in the second quarter, LO hadn't a chance.

Now, that's as much on Odom as it is on Kobe. Odom was passing up jump hooks and screwing up all over the place for the duration of Game 3, save for his typical run on the defensive boards (11 rebounds, eight defensively), but Odom doesn't know any better. Kobe, who has been working within this offense since October of 1999 (wrist injury be damned, back then) should know better."

I hope Kobe doesn't screw the whole game up again! Pass the ball you selfish *****!

(green font needed)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm worried about our inside offense. If we make'em count, we should be okay. Gasol, it's gonna be a difficult job for him facing Timmy. But Lamar, once we recognize the mismatch as always happen we should pass the ball to him. 

I think that's it.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

i just hope that phil puts ariza in the game to help with defense, i know everyone played poorly on sunday but luke was lost on defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It would also be nice if we could hit our free throws.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

spurs played a perfect game in game 3, lakers had a terrible game...
all we need to do is play decent and make some stops and we'll be up 3-1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Easier said than done.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Well, here's Kelly Dwyer's take on Game 3 loss (from yahoo.com):
> 
> "Here's where we should have known that the Lakers weren't going to surprise us on Sunday night: Kobe Bryant came out early, firing up 21-footers, and trying to knock in daggers even when the score was 2-2. Now, you have to appreciate the aggressive touch, the ability to get those shots off on someone like Bruce Bowen, and Bryant's unyielding acumen for playing to what his stage tends to demand, but it killed his team.
> 
> ...


Make sure you provide links to all articles. That is a must.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think the Lakers will win this one by 10+ points, just a hunch. We just need Gasol to be a little more assertive.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

@Eternal: ahh, mi scuzi, I thought I pasted it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I think the Lakers will win this one by 10+ points, just a hunch. We just need Gasol to be a little more assertive.


I hope your right. I personally don't want to see this series go seven.

And I agree, Gasol needs to get some nuts and go to the rack. He did a lot more when he was youthful, time to reach down and get some of that youth back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's time for the machine to put the dress back on Manu!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am bombed. Let's do this.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, so here I am, middle of the night and I can't find a stream that won't die every 30 seconds. Looking good so far?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Looking great so far... Everything is smooth, no forced shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

10-point lead!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Laker coming out aggressive....keep it up!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good start. Let's sustain the energy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton looks terrible out there...

14-point lead has been cut to 6...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Walton is seriously a momentum killer. He's been absolutely terrible since the Denver series.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, my connection with the huge brainfart . Sorry guys.

No travel on Duncan's 4 steps?  no foul on Kobe? Lol, maybe we should litter the GB thread with ref complains...

Overall good 1st, but I think that Phil's subs really stalled the O and we lost quite some momentum. Walton has been pure garbage out there.

Go Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke is playing terrible. Kobe making risky passes and we're missing layups inside. 

outplayed the Spurs and only up 5 not agood sign.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overall, a good start, but I hated the way we closed the quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Crawford will swallow his whistle, I see a nice win tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to a 9-point lead - hopefully we don't **** this up. Get it to double digits, and please, let it stay at double digits.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I swear if they do not do something about the flopping in this league I'm going to give up watching the NBA. Bowen is a complete *****. What a horrible call against Farmar. The Spurs should not be as close as they are.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Silly turnovers. 

Still up by 7 and clearly outplaying them. I'd feel more comfortable with a bigger lead though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why is Gasol funneling Duncan towards the baseline? Is Vlad going to come in weakside and swat? Come on..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic has been terrific tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

More whistles


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Whistle. This is like watching a game of horse, but you can only shoot from the FT line.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're collpasing, foul trouble bad calls, mistakes. 

Luke walton sucks


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, this is sad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is such a ****ing joke. I can barely watch it. Walton just got smacked when he went up for a layup, nothing is called, then Parker jumps into someone and gets a 3pt play.

San Antonio is a JOKE...A ****ING JOKE.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Refs just won't give us a break. kinda pathetic actually.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

16 vs 8 fouls.  lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Refs are just convinced the Spurs don't foul. Gasol on almost every release is nudged and pushed by Duncan but can't get a call. As soon as the Spurs get an angle the whistle blows. 

Kobe getting hit no calls. Its affecting Kobe's game knowing he's not gonna get calls.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We are the worst team in the league as far as layups go.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

tackle Luke someone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Guess we're going to have to work extra hard to win tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

How many easy shots can you miss, Manu hasn't scored, Barry looking like Manu


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton is finally playing well. About ****ing time.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Walton posting up Manu... thank God he's hitting.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke resurfaces, after diappearing.Great finish at the end some lucky bounces.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good ending to the half - Luke picked it up, Kobe played well as usual, and Radmanovic, in my opinion, has been the POTG for us so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

15 fouls? are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Walton could make a layup or a free-throw, we'd be up by 12 or 13...don't ride his jock too much.

That last foul call on Odom was absolute BS. It was a non-call, but if anything, it should have been a jump-ball between Odom and Horry.

If Fisher and Odom stay out of foul trouble in the 3rd and we come out strong, we should have our chances to put a stamp on this game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah I agree Vlad is playing his *** off, great hustle. 

Kobe played a bad 2nd quarter, he needs to pick it up.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

the spurs should have a halftime show for the refs. in honor of keeping them in the game


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I think one thing is rather funny, though (or sad).

Kobe has 6 FTA in this series.
Brent Barry has 4 in this game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Free throw line is the difference. We'd be up 12-14 easy if the Spurs don't have a huge half at the line.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, seriously, what does it take for Bryant to get to the line? Blood?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has to stop complaining about Fouls and just play, he's the leader he can't let his troops see him whining so much, we can beat the Spurs despite the non calls.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe has to stop complaining about Fouls and just play, he's the leader he can't let his troops see him whining so much, we can beat the Spurs despite the non calls.


well it is pretty sad he has been to the line once in the past 6 and half quarters.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No assists thus far for Kobe? It's in the 3rd quarter. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The refs in this game have been a ****ing joke.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom with 4. Crap.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell is Kobe doing?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Machine!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Ariza getting some burn in the 3rd quarter this time. Bad shot by the Lakers to end the 3rd quarter, but we still have a 7-point lead. 

Let's ****ing finish this ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Machine finally strikes!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great close to the quarter! Now if only Phil comes out with a relatively "normal" lineup to the 4th.

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Duncan has been to the line one less time than the lakers combined


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's go LA!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

These lineups...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Unbelievable. **** YOU PHIL!!! He had to put that lineup in... this is beyond frustrating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brent ****ing Barry? Seriously?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe gets a double-double with his 10th rebound.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^He also doesn't get a call. Did he say anything in the media about the refs? This is pathetic...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lo!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom just now decided to show up!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

5 fouls on LO...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And 1 mother****er!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9-point lead!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright! lets go


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

KOOOOOOOOOOOOBEEE!!!! Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Normally, I like Brent Barry. Right now, I hate that ****er.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, LO! Great FT shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gasol, Jesus.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lucky bounce. Come on, Lakers, hold on!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers trying hard to give me a heart attack.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** you Gasol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe this...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This ****ing sucks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** You Gasol!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh thank goodness. My heart is racing like a madman.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSS!!!!


----------



## redplaya13 (Jun 18, 2007)

We got lucky tonight. Hopefully we can close it out in the next game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank. God.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow what a mental lapse. we were lucky to win the game. 

Kobe with the mind lock, Gasol with the missed free throws bad offense total panic. 

and we survived. wow what a way to spoil and easy win.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Geez, talk about dodging a bullet. That was an awful 50 second span for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks that everyone is going to say we won because of the no-call at the end. To those people, I say "**** you!"


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You gotta love it the Spurs got every freaking call.They can't complain about some call 30 feet from the basket.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Sucks that everyone is going to say we won because of the no-call at the end. To those people, I say "**** you!"


TRUE BUT WE'LL TAKE THE WIN ANYWAYS HAHAH SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

What is it with these TNT guys saying that there's going to be a lot of talk these 48 hours (referring to the end of game no-call). The call wasn't made. Let's move on.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

is anyone going to talk about that goaltending call on lamar when he clearly took it to the glass? GTFO, that play did not decide the game. and if anyone has a legit beef with the refs, it's the lakers.


----------



## redplaya13 (Jun 18, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Sucks that everyone is going to say we won because of the no-call at the end. To those people, I say "**** you!"


Yeah, and no one will mention any of the BS calls the Spurs got throughout the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> I think one thing is rather funny, though (or sad).
> 
> Kobe has 6 FTA in this series.
> Brent Barry has 4 in this game.


thats very telling.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

It's funny. Fisher's last shot hit the rim... had the refs noticed that, the shotclock would've been reset and they'd have to foul; instead Kobe was forced into that terrible shot with 1 second on the clock.

I'll take the win, thank you!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sitting here laughing at everyone that's *****ing about the way the game ended.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I predicted a Game 4 win even before Game 3 ever tipped off...let's hope I'm right.


:yay:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I'm sitting here laughing at everyone that's *****ing about the way the game ended.


Yeah, me too. It's called bitterness. =)

And yeah, after getting the most blatant calls the entire game you don't get the call on the final possession that would've actually been legit. Karma's a *****!:yay:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> It's funny. Fisher's last shot hit the rim... had the refs noticed that, the shotclock would've been reset and they'd have to foul; instead Kobe was forced into that terrible shot with 1 second on the clock.
> 
> I'll take the win, thank you!



thats what I thought as well. They got over.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man I love giving Lakers haters more reason to hate us it means we're doing something right and we're the conspiracy theory team, the Kings got robbed the Spurs got robbed everyone got robbed. 

No credit just robbery. 

Hopefully we'll be adding more cloth to the Staples building.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I could hear it now..all the Spurs fan chanting the no foul at the end of the game...but you know what the refs are not gonna bail you out when you fail to take the lead the whole game...so tough cookies


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I could careless about those whining ****ers. If the refs make appropriate calls at the end of the game, it never gets to the point, plain and simple.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

The spurs are so classy. Both Brent and Pop saying it was a good no call, whether they actually believe it or not. can you imagine if this happened to the suns?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Silk D said:


> The spurs are so classy. Both Brent and Pop saying it was a good no call, whether they actually believe it or not. can you imagine if this happened to the suns?


something like this?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe we'll have a conspiracy theory article compliments of Simers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Spurs are class the Kings players would be yelling bloody murder. 

Manu's feet were on the line with the 3, Fisher's shot hit the rim, 

cry on babies we win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Did they forget the no call on Duncans travel too?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3-1. Let's end it on Thursday and prepare for Boston/Detroit.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Game ball goes to Lamar. He was a beast down the stretch on both ends. I still can't understand why fans criticize his post defense so much. It's actually pretty good. Kobe was just putrid in the fourth. He wasn't attacking the basket at all and had a brain lapse down the stretch. Gasol did well on the glass but needs to convert his shots better and chocked on those FTs. Phil's lineup in the fourth damn near cost us the game. I don't like having Vlad and Walton out there at the same time. I would have brought in Turiaf for either guy to improve our defense and rebounding.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Game ball goes to Lamar. He was a beast down the stretch on both ends. I still can't understand why fans criticize his post defense so much. It's actually pretty good. Kobe was just putrid in the fourth. He wasn't attacking the basket at all and had a brain lapse down the stretch. Gasol did well on the glass but needs to convert his shots better and chocked on those FTs. Phil's lineup in the fourth damn near cost us the game. I don't like having Vlad and Walton out there at the same time. I would have brought in Turiaf for either guy to improve our defense and rebounding.


I don't know who the game ball goes to. 

Lamar was big on the 2 straight possesions, Kobe was big to keep the Spurs from closing early in the quarter, and random guys were good in spots throughout. 

Good all around win because we played very hard.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

did anyone watch turiaf and oberto getting into a staring match? it was quite hilarious....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

3-1, cannot believe we are one game away from the Finals.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't believe it either, we are just ONE win away from the finals now and believe me we WILL clinch thursday


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah its hard to fathom with all the stuff that went on this preseason that we're 5 wins away from the title.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's what Lamar Odom had to say about the no call. When asked about the last play Odom responded:"What did you see?". Reporter "I saw a possible foul.". Odom "You saw a possible foul? I saw those all night."

Now that's smooth.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Here's what Lamar Odom had to say about the no call. When asked about the last play Odom responded:"What did you see?". Reporter "I saw a possible foul.". Odom "You saw a possible foul? I saw those all night."
> 
> Now that's smooth.


Absolutely loved that he said that, because it was so true. 

Also, when Kobe was asked about not getting to the free throw line and whether or not he had any comments on it, he said he didn't have anything to say that wouldn't result in a fine.

Fact of the matter is that Kobe deserved to get to the line at least 8 times or so in Game 4, but nothing was being called. Odom was hit on more than a few occasions, as were a few other players (Gasol, Walton), and still, nothing was called.

But this is what championship teams are made of. We fought through it all, and in the end, defeated the defending Champs on their own floor. We've just got to make sure we come out tomorrow night and take care of some ****ing business and end this.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Here's what Lamar Odom had to say about the no call. When asked about the last play Odom responded:"What did you see?". Reporter "I saw a possible foul.". Odom "You saw a possible foul? I saw those all night."
> 
> Now that's smooth.


every one needs some kind of luck to get to the Finals, thats how i see it...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree Basel. I mean, I don't buy into the conspiracies crap, but it certainly is odd to see Kobe average 16 FTA/game in the Utah series and now 1 FTA/game. No one in this league plays THAT good a defense to virtually not foul the primary ball-handler (since everyone is slobbering on how great a job they're doing from keeping him off the FT line) and one of the best at drawing fouls in the league. They must've been bothered with the ridiculous ammount of FTA he's been getting in the previous two series. Not a very fair reason to blatantly swallow the whistles, though. 

The bad side of this of course is that he doesn't seem as willing to drive anymore (although he did have 14 poins in the paint yesterday), since all of that hacking is allowed and no fouls are called.

I mean, freaking Brent Barry of all the people had 4 FT attempts yesterday and he fired of *12 ****ing three pointers*. How's that for conspiracy. 

The important thing is that they overcame the adversity and if nothing else we'll get our fair share of home cooking tomorrow. Hopefully, Kobe can at least buy a call or two without bleeding or having a limb amputated.

Peace.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually kobe was fouled a few times, but the spurs weren't over the limit... i think i can recall at least two times when bowen fouled him. 

i think people are mistaking free throws with foul calls - they're not the same thing. bowen had 4 personal fouls, and the spurs pretty much played him 1on1 ... so at least 2 or 3 of those fouls were probably on kobe. and since kobe's didn't really blow by bowen that often, that means it's very believable that other spurs didn't foul him (they didn't have to converge on him as much). 

kobe averaging that many free throws against utah vs. the san antonio doesn't surprise me. did you see how often he drove to the hole against utah? he's hardly done that against the spurs.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know how anyone can ***** about the last call when the Spurs were getting away with murder all game with non calls. It's worse than Utah at their home games.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont know why anyone would be surprised by the no call at the end of the game. Refs almost never call a game decided foul, even if it is on a drive to the basket. This was 30 ft from the basket with the foul on the floor not even on a shot.

The refs gave the Spurs so much love in this game, it just sucks that the people who didnt watch the game are going to think the Lakers got all the calls. I can think of so many calls that went against the Lakers (Lamar's BS "goaltend" on Parker, Duncan's 2 travels ending up in easy baskets, the shot clock non reset, Kobe's 0 FT attempts) but none of those are going to be remembered.

I gotta tip my hat to the Spurs and how they handled the non call. Not one of them *****ed or whinned, in fact, it was the Lakers who did more of the *****ing. They really handled themselves like champs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^I dont think I heard Tim Duncan's take on it :biggrin:
<a href="http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/shadow5587/?action=view&current=timpwnedyv6.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/shadow5587/timpwnedyv6.gif" border="0" alt="Tim Duncan catches it"></a>


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lakers didn't do any crying though... and yeah, i'm not complaining but i think the spurs got a lot of favorable calls, especially towards the end of the first quarter (where phil mentions it).


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I gotta tip my hat to the Spurs and how they handled the non call. Not one of them *****ed or whinned, in fact, it was the Lakers who did more of the *****ing. They really handled themselves like champs.


Agreed. They showed lots of class...probably because they knew they got away with murder during the rest of the game!!!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> I dont know why anyone would be surprised by the no call at the end of the game. Refs almost never call a game decided foul, even if it is on a drive to the basket. This was 30 ft from the basket with the foul on the floor not even on a shot.
> 
> 
> *I gotta tip my hat to the Spurs and how they handled the non call. Not one of them *****ed or whinned, in fact, it was the Lakers who did more of the *****ing. They really handled themselves like champs.*


Seconded. No fingerpointing, no blaming: my respect for them went up another notch.

...and Doug Collins needs to STFU.


----------

